# Question does any one take snow chains



## Keith1959Bren (Nov 28, 2016)

I am leaving Jan 7th going France, Spain, Portugal for three months 
Someone said take snow chains ?do I need too?that is the question 
As I am intending to be by the coast line as much as possible


----------



## Haaamster (Nov 29, 2016)

Some places you are expected to carry them, as a skier I do but not sure about the coast. If you need to get some most big supermarkets will sell them as will a sports shop called Decathlon.


----------



## iwm (Nov 29, 2016)

*I don't carry snow chains.*

I don't carry snow chains but always carry a coil of polypropylene rope.

If stuck in snow you can do this

how to make snow chains with nylon rope tegryn west wales part 1 - YouTube

Once used you may need to cut it off so a sharp knife is also a good idea.

Cheers

IanM


----------



## ScamperVan (Nov 29, 2016)

Have you considered snow socks? They might be adequate for your travels. The socks work well - got us up a short, steep, sheet-ice slope on a campsite last year.

We take socks and chains as we go up into the mountains for skiing.


----------



## jacquigem (Nov 29, 2016)

We bought some a few years ago but still havent worked out how to fit them o our Fiat Ducatto . Still carry them but havent needed them yet although have been out i snow for some time


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Nov 29, 2016)

***** said:


> I used to drive trucks to Spain and Portugal, transiting France. Snow chains are NOT necessary!
> Over there they clear the roads much much better than here, and remember, you have your home which includes a kitchen and toilet with you.
> The way I think, is that when it is time to put the chains on, it is time to park up!
> Totally different, if going to the ski resorts in the Alps.



What Graham said.

We went over the N.Spain mountains in heavy snow and it seemed that there was a snowplough working every couple of miles.They succeeded in keeping the main roads open in quite severe conditions so I shouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## jacquigem (Nov 29, 2016)

noahtent said:


> Just one of many videos on the Tube.
> 
> How to fit Snow Chains - Quick-Grip - YouTube
> 
> But if you must, then have a dry run. Fitting them when you're stuck in a drift won't be as easy.



Agreed if we are in a drift then I think we are staying put. Will check the video out and have another go . Thanks


----------



## rugbyken (Nov 29, 2016)

came back from portugal 4 years ago in first days of april went via Nantes to visit friends as we went via Rennes to Caen bottom of the Cherbourg peninsula they had about 6" shut the motorway near avranches for about 20 miles this part normally takes 20 mins but took 6 hrs instead the snow chains would have helped in a few places , but they only recommend driving a few miles in them because of wear, and of course you are in a stream of traffic


----------



## witzend (Nov 29, 2016)

I've got a set and never needed them for snow yet but got me out of a wet field once. If you buy a set have a practice at fitting them as if you need them in snowy conditions you will want them on as quick as possible.


----------



## Roger Haworth (Nov 29, 2016)

I got stuck in Sulmona in Central Italy in December 2014. After a couple of days ran out of gas. 






Conditions were very tricky - here's what happened to a passing car.

Bought snow chains in a shop which luckily was in walking distance, fitted chains and escaped down to the Adriatic.

P.S. Thanks to Edina for showing me how to post nice big pictures the right way up! If you ask him nicely he'll let you into the secret I expect!

P.P.S. Yes - I've always taken the snow chains since then!


----------



## eddyt (Nov 29, 2016)

*snow chains*

hi
  if you got stuck on a road you would not want to stay there in way of
snow plough so put chains on and you could drive a few hundred yards
or so to a laybye or safe pullin to sit it out. they will also help on muddy
field if you go on a site. but use winter tyres as well.


----------



## wildman (Nov 29, 2016)

There is a legal requirement to carry them on some roads in France andora etc so better safe than sorry, lots of EU countries require the use of Winter Tyres as well so beware of that one.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Nov 29, 2016)

We ski for 2 months each year but have never needed chains to travel on main roads, though we do have winter tyres.  The only times we've needed chains are to reach ski lift carparks in minor villages where the roads are compressed snow and very slippery.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Nov 29, 2016)

*Two sets!*

We have a new van and wanted to be prepared.  We were advised to buy two sets as the heavy rear end could swing out without them on all wheels, when going down hill.  Recently this happened to a couple whose blog I follow, and their whole rear panel came off. They then had to drive back to pick it up.
They are very heavy though, so think about where to store them.


----------



## eddyt (Nov 29, 2016)

Clunegapyears said:


> We have a new van and wanted to be prepared.  We were advised to buy two sets as the heavy rear end could swing out without them on all wheels, when going down hill.  Recently this happened to a couple whose blog I follow, and their whole rear panel came off. They then had to drive back to pick it up.
> They are very heavy though, so think about where to store them.



hi
 i had that happen to me in a car a old merc 300d with no asb.
just let off throttle down a slight hill and rear swung away. a death trap.
it spun away later in the night on a flat road approaching a mini roundabout.
no winter tyres on though. luckily there was no other traffic out as snow was to deep.


----------



## Stanski (Nov 29, 2016)

*Might See You On-route*



Keith1959Bren said:


> I am leaving Jan 7th going France, Spain, Portugal for three months
> Someone said take snow chains ?do I need too?that is the question ...



Snowbird Adventure
We are doing the same for the first time (Spain & Portugal that is), we get into Cherbourg late on 06 Jan from Dublin.  No route planned except to get to near Malaga during the week 14 - 21 Jan to meet up with friends who have booked an appartment.

Do you have a specific route idea?

Snow Chains?
When we go to Alps then yes.  For this adventure it had not crossed my mind so thanks for the reminder.

Our last trip was 2 years ago when all hell broke loose in the Alps as French authorities were not expecting a heavy snow fall, chaos on roads as so many cars had travelled without expecting it.  Long long queues of cars with many brits stuck longer than 16hrs and had not got to destination.
We were getting out of it, stopped at Briancon to see some Ice Hockey and woke to find 2 foot of snow then police would only allow travel if snow chains were fitted.  
After travelling approx 6 hours getting about 20 mile we then had a chain link broke so losing the connecting/tightening chain of about 12 links. Had to be inventive and overcome the problem using available jubilee clips and available metal. (took over 3 hours to sort as it was freezing wind and little control of fingers of right hand as I had also broken my collar bone - double fracture we found out later).

So after pondering your question I think I shall wait and buy some if necessary when needed as it will save weight and stowage room.


----------



## Private (Nov 29, 2016)

*Snow tyres*

If you want to get yourself out of a slippery spot use snow chains or snow socks; if you don't want to get into a slippery spot in the first place use mud and snow tyres. Until you have tried them you won't believe the difference they make.


----------



## Haaamster (Nov 29, 2016)

Got stuck on the M25 a few years back, 2010 I think in a big snow dump. People parked up with engines off for over an hour, couldn't resist making a hot cup of coffee and wandering outside the van with it just to show I could. :lol-053:


----------

